# Modern Worship



## Irishcat922 (Mar 4, 2005)

I was listening to Sproul today and he sure sounded like he was comparing modern worship to idolatry, specifically in regards to the passage in Exodus when Moses came down from Mount Sinai and the people where worshipping the golden calf. Did anyone else hear him? What are your thoughts? I thought it was an excellent teaching. He referenced Burroughs book on Gospel Worship.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 4, 2005)

I did not hear it. But if you give a link I would be glad to check it out.

If Sproul references Burroughs it can not be to bad. Burroughs does an excellent job in "Gospel Worship"


----------



## turmeric (Mar 4, 2005)

I heard it, I was impressed.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Mar 5, 2005)

Here is a link. It is the Friday broadcast on How to worship.
http://www.ligonier.org/radio/archive.php


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2005)

Jeremiah Burroughs' _Gospel Worship_...

http://www.the-highway.com/br_gospelworship.html


----------



## Ivan (Mar 5, 2005)

Yes, I heard the broadcast and I'm glad I did. It would be most interesting to attend a worship service at RC's church.


----------



## HolidayJim (Mar 9, 2005)

I also heard it. He hit a hard nail on the head. The Regulative Principle has nearly disappeared from the landscape of Reformed thought. He stressed how involved the crowd was at the foot of Sinai and how "excited" they all were! Sounds like elements of a contemporary worship service to me.


----------

